# Victory arrows sales pitch!!



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

I attended the A.S.A. Metropolis shoot,and while walking through the different vendors areas i was approached [next to their booth] by a representative of Victory arrows.He/they asked what type arrow i shoot,and i told him Goldtip pro x-cutters.They then proceeded to ask me how long i had been shooting them. I told them since the beginning of this season. They then went into "sales pitch" mode and began telling me that they knew of a lot of people who had problems with Goldtip arrows consistency and performance after shooting them for awhile.I have had no problem as of yet and really like them so far.Their presentation didn't set well with me at all! I understand the need to promote their product,as long it's done professionally.I feel they fell well short of that goal!! I know anytime anybody makes comments of disapproval towards the equipment we use, that it'll kind of rub us the wrong way,but i felt like i was standing on a used car lot ,while a salesman puffing on a big cigar,wearing a $ 3.00 polyester suit,was going blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda in my ear!! Someone needs to inform them that them Goldtip arrows seem to be working pretty well for Tim Gillingham and others!!
Just their presentation alone has turned me off to any "in the near future"
purchase of Victory arrows!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

amen. 
i will continue to shoot my Goldtips as long as they make them. no issues with my 5575 Hunter pros, 22 series pros and 30 X pros. been shooting the hunter pros and 22 series for many years. never had an issue what so ever, well except there never in stock, because everyone buys them up!:wink:

Tony


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*uh-huh*



Target Tony said:


> amen.
> i will continue to shoot my Goldtips as long as they make them. no issues with my 5575 Hunter pros, 22 series pros and 30 X pros. been shooting the hunter pros and 22 series for many years. never had an issue what so ever, well except there never in stock, because everyone buys them up!:wink:
> 
> Tony


True that!!

I don't want to come over as a whiner....i just get a little irked when i feel like someone has insulted my intelligence.If they would've said something like "just give them a try " i could understand...but running another brand down to try to push your own brand is slight-handed i feel.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Tell them to give you a dozen to try out...


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*nice!!*



MitchFolsom said:


> Tell them to give you a dozen to try out...




hahaha...now there's a stategic plan!!


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know exactly where you're coming from but I wouldn't be too hard on them though. The fact of the matter is that in todays market place there are a_ lot _of sales people/reps that just flat don't know how to (as you say) professionally promote their own product without downing the competition. I agree with you: it's a huge turnoff when it's done and if they were smart enough to know that they wouldn't do it. Unfortunately I see it virtually everyday in the gun/police equipment industry. You can usually tell a good rep from a green/bad one pretty quick. If you've been in the biz long enough, you already know _NOT_ to use this angle as a sales approach. It still doesn't make Victory a bad product though. I just ordered a dozen to try today. I'll let the product speak for itself. That normally works better than talking to a brainwashed rep anyway :wink:.

Dawg


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*understood*



tdawg21 said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from but I wouldn't be too hard on them though. The fact of the matter is that in todays market place there are a_ lot _of sales people/reps that just flat don't know how to (as you say) professionally promote their own product without downing the competition. I agree with you: it's a huge turnoff when it's done and if they were smart enough to know that they wouldn't do it. Unfortunately I see it virtually everyday in the gun/police equipment industry. You can usually tell a good rep from a green/bad one pretty quick. If you've been in the biz long enough, you already know _NOT_ to use this angle as a sales approach. It still doesn't make Victory a bad product though. I just ordered a dozen to try today. I'll let the product speak for itself. That normally works better than talking to a brainwashed rep anyway :wink:.
> 
> Dawg




well said...and if you would somehow...let me know how those victory's fly. Aren't they made in Canada?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm not sure who approached you in Metropolis but if you're going to be at Nelsonville look me up....You can shoot a few shots with mine and see how they compare.


----------



## Packerfan1997 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had the same thing happen before. I have shot with the GM of Victory and all I heard about during the entire shoot was how my Easton Fatboys were junk compared the Victorys'. Not professional at all!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> I've had the same thing happen before. I have shot with the GM of Victory and all I heard about during the entire shoot was how my Easton Fatboys were junk compared the Victorys'. Not professional at all!


 DID he win ?


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Packerfan1997 said:


> I've had the same thing happen before. I have shot with the GM of Victory and all I heard about during the entire shoot was how my Easton Fatboys were junk compared the Victorys'. Not professional at all!


if that happened at a shoot, during shooting time, remember, that arrow can be shot both ways....and a GM would take it much more personally than a retail customer such as yourself...


----------



## Packerfan1997 (Sep 7, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> if that happened at a shoot, during shooting time, remember, that arrow can be shot both ways....and a GM would take it much more personally than a retail customer such as yourself...


No he didn't win.

I am not the type to badmouth products just for the sake of doing so. Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*hmm*



goofy2788 said:


> I'm not sure who approached you in Metropolis but if you're going to be at Nelsonville look me up....You can shoot a few shots with mine and see how they compare.




It was the two guys running the booth.[didn't get their names],but considering the other post regarding the GM of Victory,it sounds like a company policy.

Sorry..i won't be at Nelsonville,but if i was i'd take you up on that.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I will have to debunk your claim for I was one of the persons in the booth for most of the entire shoot. I can garentee I didn't knock anyones arrows, that they shot. Nor did I care what they shot. 

I will say this though: I did say that I would be more the happy to put my arrows on a straightness dial against anyone elses. 

I have vx22hv.....that are suppose to be .005 and every one of them is either .0015 to .002, not bad for a .005 .

Another thing: We also explained about our (fat shafts) and how the label is afixed to the shaft showing where the heavy side of the spine is. 
This IS a major point with VICTORY shafts as it helps the arrow builder, build his/her arrows uniformly.

As a plus, I am happy to say that I landed a big deal with the largest archery shop in Minnesota. 


In conclusion:
Shoot what arrows you wish to. 

I like my Victorys and I hope everyone will get a chance to try them out and see what the difference is. 

Thanks


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmm*

if they are that bad i dont and will not shoot them beside didnt victory arrow get there idea from gold tip????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> well said...and if you would somehow...let me know how those victory's fly. Aren't they made in Canada?


I'll be glad to PM you when I've had a chance to get them set-up & shooting. I'm not sure where they're made though. Take care.

Dawg


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

The only thing I dislike about my V1 Victory is that I had to modify the nock so that it would not be so tight in the arrow. I can put a .243" diameter steel pin-gauge in the arrow. My PSE 300 are a .244" diameter.

Since I shoot FOBs, I needed to remove the nocks and could only so so with pliers.

Tight nocks is bad for FOB users...the FOBs will break when the arrow comes to an immediate stop. Weird.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> well said...and if you would somehow...let me know how those victory's fly. Aren't they made in Canada?


I think they are made in Mexico. The label reads "Made in North America"


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

shooter74 said:


> if they are that bad i dont and will not shoot them beside didnt victory arrow get there idea from gold tip????????????????????????????????????????????????


Actually I think someone came up with the idea for the arrow before Gold Tip. Might have been the caveman, not sure though....:wink:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*arrows*



bhtr3d said:


> Well, I will have to debunk your claim for I was one of the persons in the booth for most of the entire shoot. I can garentee I didn't knock anyones arrows, that they shot. Nor did I care what they shot.
> 
> I will say this though: I did say that I would be more the happy to put my arrows on a straightness dial against anyone elses.
> 
> ...







Well..i don't wanna get too argumentative with you,but you can debunk all you like ,i know what was said!
I was told that Goldtips lost their flight characteristics after being shot for some time.It may have been your sidekick at the booth with you,i don't know,but it was definetly someone sitting in the two chairs behind the booth,who addressed me as i was passing by with my wife.That cannot be debunked!

And for the record...i'm not saying Victory arrows are a poor product...i am however saying the methods used to try to sell them is.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

tdawg21 said:


> I'll be glad to PM you when I've had a chance to get them set-up & shooting. I'm not sure where they're made though. Take care.
> 
> Dawg




Appreciate that!....have a good 4th of July weekend!


----------



## SteveWilliamson (Feb 26, 2008)

Everybody has there own opinion but i love my v1`s and can not explain the confidence that i have in them...if i figure out the reason i will be glad to let you know,As far as the reps i have only met 2 of them here in Georgia but they were nothing but respectfull to me but with the competitive world we live in even the best reps can make a mistake.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*hmmm*



SteveWilliamson said:


> Everybody has there own opinion but i love my v1`s and can not explain the confidence that i have in them...if i figure out the reason i will be glad to let you know,As far as the reps i have only met 2 of them here in Georgia but they were nothing but respectfull to me but with the competitive world we live in even the best reps can make a mistake.




With due respect...i'm not concerned in your confidence in your V1's.
I made it clear that i didn't think Victory made a poor product,just a lame presentation.
If some of their reps. want to use that approach,i guess they have that option. But they're gonna have to expect the heat coming back on them for doing so.
I'm sure Victory may have some decent reps.,but they need to take a look at a few of them!!

As far as some of the best reps. can make a mistake goes.....You can call it a mistake,cause it definetly was...but it was also a calculated,preconcieved effort to degrade another manufacturer to attempt [but failed] to make a sell.


----------



## SteveWilliamson (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe you should just contact Bart or Justin @ Victory to settle this matter.I am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*hmm*



SteveWilliamson said:


> Wow!


I re-read my reply to your post again and i just wanted to say after looking at it again it sounds more harsh than i intended,Sorry about that.
Guess what i meant to say was ..i wasn't overly concerned about the quality of their arrows,i'm sure they probably fly satisfactorily.I was just making known the discontent at the sales pitch.But you're right,i'm sure they have some good representatives.


----------



## SteveWilliamson (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats cool....good luck in the future.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*same to you*



SteveWilliamson said:


> Thats cool....good luck in the future.


 same to you my man!!


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

SteveWilliamson said:


> Thats cool....good luck in the future.


I'm sorrrry.....I'm not sorry......hammmmmmburger!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> while a salesman puffing on a big cigar,wearing a $ 3.00 polyester suit,was going blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda in my ear!! Someone needs to inform them that them Goldtip arrows seem to be working pretty well for Tim Gillingham and others!!


Polyester or not, $3 for a whole suit is a pretty damn good buy these days.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> amen.
> i will continue to shoot my Goldtips as long as they make them. no issues with my 5575 Hunter pros, 22 series pros and 30 X pros. been shooting the hunter pros and 22 series for many years. never had an issue what so ever, well except there never in stock, because everyone buys them up!:wink:
> 
> Tony




Same here...............I love my Xcutters. People can talk all the stuff they want but they shoot great for me.


----------



## SteveWilliamson (Feb 26, 2008)

lets just get some rocks,sticks and feathers and make our own! lol


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

SteveWilliamson said:


> lets just get some rocks,sticks and feathers and make our own! lol


Can I interest you in a hammmmmburger?


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*weeeellll*



Slippy Field said:


> Polyester or not, $3 for a whole suit is a pretty damn good buy these days.




Depends on the color :wink:


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*I have heard it all*

People are very loyal to their brand they have luck with.

I have heard from some of the top archery teachers in the world that the Mathews grip is the worst grip to teach students how to shoot,

and we all see Mathews bows shooters win every weekend.

When I was in sales I never ripped the competition directly, but you have to phrase it so the customer can see you brand is the right choice.

I don't know who is worse ,a salesman that will try to make you see things his way or a person who post his or her opinion or rip the other brand on a bigger stage ( the net) than two guys talking next to each other.

Money on the dang salesman


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a few victories and the arrow shot very well. My biggest complaint is they are very fragile arrows. i put hairline cracks in 3 or 4 of them just from shooting. Im not brand loyal for i have a bunch of gold tip xt hunters and some easton axis that i am currently shooting and will shoot for hunting season. but i will say that the CE maxima and maxima hunters have been my favorite all around arrow so far.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Tmaziarz said:


> I have heard from some of the top archery teachers in the world that the Mathews grip is the worst grip to teach students how to shoot,
> 
> and we all see Mathews bows shooters win every weekend.


But.....how many shoot off of the riser?:wink:


----------



## SteveWilliamson (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree...This is my first time on this web site and i have read some cool forums Where people are actually trying to help one another and also help the sport itself and then i`ve ran across forums where people will start a forum just to down the compitition and promote there own products,Sad!


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have spoke with several reps from Victory when I switched over from GT's, and I was never pressed to switch. I was told about Victorys quality from there point and then was left to make up my own mind! Great company and great service!

And now all I shoot is Victory, and yes I have 2 pink arrows to support breast cancer


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nor have i ever ran across a victory Rep. that was rude or unprofessional in any way,hopefully never will because i would not want to promote a product no matter how good of a product if they were unprofessional.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

I wish somebody would have called me about the two guy's in the booth:sad:
The onlt rep was Tim Wanat and I am sure he never said anything like that! when I got off the course I saw several guys setting the booth and I wish i knew who they where.
As for me telling somebody there Fatboys are Junk; THAT IS A LIE!
I am a born again Christian and if I wasn't shooting Victory I would be shooting Easton Fatboys. I might have told him that the spine might not be what is should be:wink:
I have been shooting the IBO and ASA since they started and I have never heard so much bull in my life when it come to peoples equipment:wink:
Shoot what you want but leave the lies at home. Goldtip, Carbon Express and Easton make some great arrows; we only make them better:wink:


----------



## Archer7007 (Nov 26, 2008)

All Victory arrows are made in a plant in Mexico and they used to make Gold Tip arrows until they had a falling out and Gold Tip had to find a new factory. That is when Victory introduced their own branded arrow........
So if you like support workers out side the USA keep shooting them or Gold Tip. 
However the job you force out of the USA by buying foreign products may be your own or your neighbor.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

illusion2281 said:


> I have spoke with several reps from Victory when I switched over from GT's, and I was never pressed to switch. I was told about Victorys quality from there point and then was left to make up my own mind! Great company and great service!
> 
> And now all I shoot is Victory, and yes I have 2 pink arrows to support breast cancer


 +1 totally agree.I was not pressured into switching from x brand to Victory but lets say I dont regret it at all.I also have talked with Bart and he never once gave me a sales pitch.Plus I have talk many times to oneof there dealers and he has done nothing other than be supportive.


----------

